# My new Cichlid tank!



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

My firts all african tank! I set up EVERYTHING today, and it took about 5 hours. I am going to finish filling it tomorrow. There is a johanni and a Hap Moorii in there but there hiding in or behind the caves. pics later


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

can't wait for the pics  good call on the african tank :fish:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

okay, so I am gonna have to take the Dolphin back due to size issues, but i was thinking on doing 12 fish, 4 pairs of 1 male to 2 females. Should I make it less pairs with more females? anyway, I was thinking...

Johannis
albino zebras
Cobalt zebras
and one more pair that I havent decided. Please since im inexperienced in this feild make sugestions or any advice you have would be great. Since tomorrow im filling it completely i figure i might as well wait and take pics of the finished tank.

Oh, and bluestone should be safe for the aquarium, right?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

MalawianPro, lohachata are your best resources for that stuff. they know their rift lakes pretty well. they can guide you better then I can . I'm new as well.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

okay. I got some more info and am fixing my list. Also dropping the albino zebras.
Johannis-1M, 3F
cobalt zebras-1M, 3F
Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba"-1M, 2F
Maybe something else? I like pea****s.suggestions!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, I got 2 female johannis and a pair of perlmutts today.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I would not put peackocks in that setup as they will get beat up by the Mbuna. The Mbuna are a bit more aggressive than the pea****s. I would go with some Yellow labs or some red zebras. They are easy to fnd and should give you plenty of color. 

You do realize that you are going to have fry comming out of your ears. I had the same thing happen to me when I had Mbuna in my 120 before converting to all haps and peackocks, they were everywhere.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah i have sources that will pay me for my fry. plus, im sure some will be eaten... or fed to my other fish 

So no peackock? Okay. Im going to another lfs on friday, so I still need suggestions. I kind of like zebras. Yes or no? Anything else?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

okay, so I went to the LFS which had just gottee in shipments of some rare-ish fish. I picked out a pair of Psuedotropheus sp. "lime" Nkhomo, and a single gold sexfaciatus. I like both and they have added some color to my tank! I also ordered some psuedotropheus socolofi, so ill get a pair of them.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Has that tank cycled yet? You're adding a lot of fish if it hasn't.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well of course it's cycled! I wouldnt spend 60 dollars on fish for an uncycled tank!


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

"I set up EVERYTHING today, and it took about 5 hours. I am going to finish filling it tomorrow."

Just checking - the above didn't make it clear if it was brand new or already going.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, Im just about finished. The final stocking is...

3 Johanni
2 Pseudotropheus sp. "lime" nkhomo
2 Labidochromis "perlmutt"
1 gold sexfasciatus (yeah i know, one tang...but hes sooo cute!)
and 2 Psuedotropheus socolofi that im picking up tomorrow.

Ill get pics of the fish tomorrow, but heres some of the setup...

http://www.maj.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?i=685764

http://www.maj.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?i=685771

the water is low and thefish are hiding because I had just set up the rocks. more pics friday, of a finished tank!


----------

